# A Little Different



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Great horned owl on nest live.....these raptors are the kings/queens of rodent elimination. If you have them, they are a blessing.

Compliments of my son.

Regards, Mike

http://cams.allaboutbirds.org/channel/46/Great_Horned_Owls/


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

Very cool.


----------

